# Is the Server Blocking my IP address?



## GrowRebel (Mar 23, 2008)

For some reason I can connect to the site without using a proxy server ... a few weeks ago I could no longer connect to the site ... I thought you guy when the way of overgrow at first ... I would get this message from my Firefox browser ... 
The connection has timed out.
The server at Marijuana Growing - Marijuana Seeds - Hydroponics is taking too long to respond.

* The site could be temporarily unavailable or too busy. Try again in a few
moments.

* If you are unable to load any pages, check your computer's network
connection.

* If your computer or network is protected by a firewall or proxy, make sure
that Firefox is permitted to access the Web.
and there's a try again tab at the bottom but is ineffective ... 

and with IE 6 I get ...


The page cannot be displayed 
The page you are looking for is currently unavailable. The Web site might be experiencing technical difficulties, or you may need to adjust your browser settings. 


This is the ONLY site I can't connect to ... unless I use a proxy on my computer ... or use someone else computer ... So can anyone tell me why I can't connect to the site ...


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 23, 2008)

go into dos, start-run-cmd
type tracert Marijuana Growing - Marijuana Seeds - Hydroponics that will tell you where you are loosing the connection


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 23, 2008)

tracert www . rollitup . org


----------



## anoob (Mar 24, 2008)

I thought you said your server was in the legal state of maryland? I did as you suggested above, and your server is not in maryland.


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 24, 2008)

The server is in maryland, rather then saying something you know nothing about why dont you give me the requested information and I can tell you what to say to your ISP.


----------



## GrowRebel (Mar 24, 2008)

rollitup said:


> tracert www . rollitup . org


 Whoa ... the big man/woman ... should I bow .... I did as you said ... it went through a spill but I didn't understand any of it ... after line 16 I got nothing but "request time out" ... and once it was done it disappeared ... how do I record it? ... could you please tell me how to read it ... thank you for your time ... ... You guys have the best political forum ...


----------



## anoob (Mar 24, 2008)

I do know what I am talking about, and you my friend are lying.the tracert dosent lie.


----------



## Whiskeyman (Mar 24, 2008)

GrowRebel

Right click on the top of the Command window then select Edit > Select All > Copy. Paste the results into a reply here.

anoob

IP address: 67.201.13.36
Reverse DNS: Marijuana Growing - Marijuana Seeds - Hydroponics.
Reverse DNS authenticity: [Unknown]
ASN: 1660
ASN Name: ANS-CORP-NY
IP range connectivity: 2
Registrar (per ASN): ARIN
Country (per IP registrar): US [United States]
Country Currency: USD [United States Dollars]
Country IP Range: 67.201.0.0 to 67.201.127.255
Country fraud profile: Normal
City (per outside source): Laurel, Maryland
Country (per outside source): US [United States]
Private (internal) IP? No
IP address registrar: whois.arin.net
Known Proxy? No
Link for WHOIS: 67.201.13.36


----------



## GrowRebel (Mar 24, 2008)

I did what you said ... here is the results ...


Tracing route to rollitup.org [67.201.13.36]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 20 ms 12 ms 10 ms 10.254.1.1
2 10 ms 8 ms 13 ms 72-2-64-129.suite224.net [72.2.64.129]
3 8 ms 9 ms 11 ms g0-5.as1.ctc.clevoh.e-xpedient.com [206.183.22.1
29]
4 10 ms 10 ms 10 ms v173.cr2.halle.clevoh.e-xpedient.com [206.183.27
.162]
5 35 ms 11 ms 13 ms g1-1.cr1.halle.clevoh.e-xpedient.com [216.183.17
4.133]
6 11 ms 10 ms 10 ms ge-6-23-102.car2.Cleveland1.Level3.net [4.78.59.
13]
7 12 ms 10 ms 15 ms ae-11-11.car1.Cleveland1.Level3.net [4.69.132.19
7]
8 30 ms 18 ms 18 ms ae-4-4.ebr1.Washington1.Level3.net [4.69.132.194
]
9 43 ms 38 ms 33 ms ae-2.ebr3.Atlanta2.Level3.net [4.69.132.85]
10 66 ms 55 ms 52 ms ae-7.ebr3.Dallas1.Level3.net [4.69.134.21]
11 97 ms 90 ms 89 ms ae-3.ebr2.LosAngeles1.Level3.net [4.69.132.77]
12 94 ms 86 ms 89 ms ae-92-92.csw4.LosAngeles1.Level3.net [4.69.137.3
0]
13 87 ms 134 ms 83 ms ae-4-99.edge3.LosAngeles1.Level3.net [4.68.20.20
1]
14 82 ms 85 ms 89 ms xe2-0.cr01.lax01.mzima.net [4.71.136.2]
15 86 ms 89 ms * xe1-0.cr01.lax02.mzima.net [64.235.224.182]
16 85 ms 86 ms 87 ms ge0-webnx.cust.lax04.mzima.net [72.37.172.158]
17 * * * Request timed out.
18 * * * Request timed out.
19 * * * Request timed out.
20 * * * Request timed out.
21 *

Can you see what the problem is?


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 24, 2008)

Thats ok using that command it doesnt show me the maryland server location either.Mine will show like your rebel except Im not in Ohio like you so it shows different cities but no maryland on the trace


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 25, 2008)

It depends which route you take we are piped into several tier1 1 premium networks he doesnt see maryland because he times out and cant get the rest of the tracert done. Thats an isp issue on your end. Nothing we can do about it unless we get you another server to bounce off of.


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 25, 2008)

Actually on second look i will get our tech's to look into it.


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 25, 2008)

Anyone that this is happening to please goto What Is My IP Address? - IP Address Lookup, Info, Speed Test, and more and paste me that number in a private message. I can see where we are loosing you then.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 25, 2008)

I show 14 cities but no maryland.Shows it bounceing from newyork to denver to midwest and back never maryland though but I dont time out it finishes


----------



## Florida Girl (Mar 25, 2008)

GrowRebel said:


> For some reason I can connect to the site without using a proxy server ... a few weeks ago I could no longer connect to the site
> 
> This is the ONLY site I can't connect to ... unless I use a proxy on my computer ... or use someone else computer ... So can anyone tell me why I can't connect to the site ...


OBVIOUSLY you are able to connect to post a new thread.... if troubles persist beyond that why not contact the site ADMIN directly instead of posting a thread about it.....NOT LIKE US DOPE users can fix your problem!!!


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 25, 2008)

FF pm your ip address let me run a tracert from here see what it comes back with, our firewall seems to be blocking some users.


----------



## GrowRebel (Mar 25, 2008)

rollitup said:


> Anyone that this is happening to please goto What Is My IP Address? - IP Address Lookup, Info, Speed Test, and more and paste me that number in a private message. I can see where we are loosing you then.


I tried to PM my IP address, but it would not accept the message because your box is full ...


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 25, 2008)

inbox cleared


----------



## GrowRebel (Mar 26, 2008)

IP address sent ... thanks


----------



## GrowRebel (Mar 28, 2008)

rollitup said:


> Anyone that this is happening to please goto What Is My IP Address? - IP Address Lookup, Info, Speed Test, and more and paste me that number in a private message. I can see where we are loosing you then.


 Were you able to find out where you are losing me?


----------



## GrowRebel (Mar 29, 2008)

rollitup said:


> Anyone that this is happening to please goto What Is My IP Address? - IP Address Lookup, Info, Speed Test, and more and paste me that number in a private message. I can see where we are loosing you then.


Hello? are you there?


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 29, 2008)

give him a minute he usually pops on real late around that 2 am time frame


----------



## GrowRebel (Mar 31, 2008)

Why am I getting this sinking feeling I'm not going to get this solved ... will I ever be able to use the smilies and add links or pictures here again?


----------



## GrowRebel (Apr 2, 2008)

Have you given up on me ... am I on my own? ... at least tell me yay or nay ...


----------



## potroastV2 (Apr 2, 2008)

We are trying to get a tracert to your computer it seems to be your ISP but we are looking into it further.


----------



## GrowRebel (Apr 4, 2008)

I spoke with my ISP and was told they are not blocking any sites ... I wanted to make sure it was not on my end ... so according to them they don't block ... FYI ... I'm suffering from smilies deprivation ... insert appropriate smilies here ...


----------



## GrowRebel (Apr 8, 2008)

Has anyone else reported having a problem getting to the site? Am I the only one?


----------



## kurupt (Apr 8, 2008)

K Clear your fiefox and I.E browser Caches Restart computer run cmd type > ipconig/all ipconfig/release ipconfig/renew or maybe you have to much security on our computer i would say a very secure antir virus . if not Get A Linksys Router And Change Your I.P then see if you cant load the page up


----------



## GrowRebel (Apr 9, 2008)

kurupt said:


> K Clear your fiefox and I.E browser Caches Restart computer run cmd type > ipconig/all ipconfig/release ipconfig/renew or maybe you have to much security on our computer i would say a very secure antir virus . if not Get A Linksys Router And Change Your I.P then see if you cant load the page up


 Whoa ... back up a little ... I need to get the exact spelling on that command ... are you saying I need to type "ipconfig/all" or "ipconfig/release" or "ipconfig/renew" or are you telling me to type "ipconfig/allipconfig/releaseipconfig/renew"? Are you sure a router would do the job? Thanks for posting ...


----------



## Seamaiden (Apr 9, 2008)

Florida Girl said:


> OBVIOUSLY you are able to connect to post a new thread.... if troubles persist beyond that why not contact the site ADMIN directly instead of posting a thread about it.....NOT LIKE US DOPE users can fix your problem!!!


Some of us can, actually. 

I'd had a similar problem a few months ago, could NOT connect to some MC online shops to save my frickin' LIFE. Could do it away from home, could do it via proxy, could not do it direct. Turned out that one of the servers on the way was reading our ISP's servers as spam servers and blocked us. At first the guy argued, but we showed him via traceroute that we were being blocked by a Sprint server in New York. He ate his words.  Push your ISP, they may not be blocking, but their servers may be being blocked.

Tracert is fun, and if you're working in Linux then so is the whois command from the terminal shell.  Oooo! Traceroute is available in Linux! Sudo apt-getting away...


----------



## Seamaiden (Apr 9, 2008)

GrowRebel said:


> I did what you said ... here is the results ...
> 
> 
> Tracing route to rollitup.org [67.201.13.36]
> ...


#16 --


> 16 85 ms 86 ms 87 ms ge0-webnx.cust.lax04.mzima.net [72.37.172.158]


That's where you're hanging up.


----------



## GrowRebel (Apr 9, 2008)

But what do I do to stop it? Or can I? Thanks for posting ...


----------



## Seamaiden (Apr 9, 2008)

That's the problem, if your ISP's servers are being "read" as spam, it's up to your ISP to correct the problem. If there are any other sites that you can't get to without a proxy, then tell them those are the sites. 

Here, try this one (it's the one I had trouble with) just for shits and giggles: X-Cessories.net


----------



## GrowRebel (Apr 9, 2008)

No problem getting to that web site ... and this is the only website I can't get to ... there was another ... but I can't remember it ... I think it was some kind of test site ... got the same response ... but no problems getting to any other site ...


----------



## GrowRebel (Apr 9, 2008)

kurupt said:


> K Clear your fiefox and I.E browser Caches Restart computer run cmd type > ipconig/all ipconfig/release ipconfig/renew or maybe you have to much security on our computer i would say a very secure antir virus . if not Get A Linksys Router And Change Your I.P then see if you cant load the page up


 Okay I think I understand what you suggested to do ... I bought up the cmd prompt typed in "ipconfig/all" that brought up my info ... then I typed "ipconfig/release" then I typed "ipconfig/renew" ... I also clear the caches ... oh oh ... I didn't restart the computer ... before hand ... I'll try it again ... but I'm thinking it's not going to work ...


----------



## kurupt (Apr 9, 2008)

GrowRebel said:


> Whoa ... back up a little ... I need to get the exact spelling on that command ... are you saying I need to type "ipconfig/all" or "ipconfig/release" or "ipconfig/renew" or are you telling me to type "ipconfig/allipconfig/releaseipconfig/renew"? Are you sure a router would do the job? Thanks for posting ...


*My Bad iight Run a NEw Command Box type ipconfig/release then hit enter when it releases your i.p's gonna fall to 00.00.00.00 iight then type in ipconfig/renew ..hit enter everything on I.E nd firefox should be workin faster and should load every page if tis doest help i recommend ccleaner or a script bloccin program like avast anti virus*


----------



## kurupt (Apr 9, 2008)

*if all of this fails id go buy a cheap wireless router so you can change your i.p whenever yu feel like it*


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 10, 2008)

Also if using a router that uses N.A.T protection you may have to go in and configure your ports to allow full connection to the site


----------



## kurupt (Apr 10, 2008)

*All Of The Routers Like Linksys have easy configurations but easy to hack into if you dont change admin and the password which is usaly root and root or admin and root. im on linksys*


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 10, 2008)

I use netgear and it uses NAT protection which is basically just a pain in the ass but I didnt design it. I use overseas routing through secure multiple proxies with non static ips then a few other personal securities and multiple browser proxies and then few bogus isp accounts to be safe


----------



## GrowRebel (Apr 10, 2008)

Well so far nothing seems to work ... one of the geeks think it could be something with this site use to prevent it's location from being detected ... I miss using colors, posting links and picture ... ... my girls survived but I can't show the pictures ... ... I guess I'll start doing research on a router ...


----------



## Seamaiden (Apr 10, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> Also if using a router that uses N.A.T protection you may have to go in and configure your ports to allow full connection to the site


DING DING DING. Yep.


----------



## kurupt (Apr 10, 2008)

*if network adress translation is bloccin the site which it probly isnt cuhz hes on a cable modem try goin thru this proxie site. GreatCover.Info - Enjoy your surfing experience!*


----------



## GrowRebel (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm already using a proxy site, but it's no good because I can't use color fonts ... I can post links or pictures ... If I could do all that using a proxy would be no problem ...


----------



## GrowRebel (Apr 22, 2008)

Well I order a router today ... hopefully it will solve the problem ... changing my IP address seems to be a possible solution ... I will know in a few days ...


----------



## Seamaiden (Apr 22, 2008)

GrowRebel said:


> Well I order a router today ... hopefully it will solve the problem ... changing my IP address seems to be a possible solution ... I will know in a few days ...


I don't think the router determines your IP except within your LAN (local area network). If you're dial-up then you get a dynamic IP, if you're on cable modem or DSL I believe that _usually_ it's a static IP set by your ISP.

HOWEVER! A good router, to my mind, is a MUST, and it must be able to act as a physical firewall to really be worth the $$.


----------



## GrowRebel (Apr 23, 2008)

Are you saying the router isn't going to work? That I still won't be able to view and post on the site without using a proxy? I was under the impression it would change the IP so I could get to this site ... can you clarify?


----------



## Seamaiden (Apr 23, 2008)

Oh man... your ISP is who determines what your public IP is, not your router, unless you're working within your LAN (that's a network of computers, for instance, within your house).

Lemme ask my husband to take a look at this thread, he's a comp sci major and networking engineer.

However, if you're going onto the world wide web without a router or other physical firewall, it's like walking in public with your pants down. At least, that's the way I've always understood it. A soft(ware) firewall can only do so much to protect you, especially if you're running a Windows box, which I'm guessing you probably are.

Have you also tried changing proxies?


----------



## VTXDave (Apr 23, 2008)

Find out what your "public" IP address is first. Easy way to do that is go to here:
What Is My IP Address? - IP Address Lookup, Info, Speed Test, and more

That's what every website in the world sees you as. If your 4th octet (4th number in the string) is a .255 that could be your problem. The reason is that even though a 4th octet with a value of 255 is a valid IP, some servers are built to block it as they perceive it as a broadcast from a spammer. This is what happened to us as we had a static IP with the 4th octet set at 255. Once it was changed, we had no problems whatsoever. HTH


----------



## Seamaiden (Apr 23, 2008)

Thank you, baby.  Hopefully this'll help him.


----------



## GrowRebel (Apr 23, 2008)

VTXDave said:


> Find out what your &quot;public&quot; IP address is first. Easy way to do that is go to here:
> What Is My IP Address? - IP Address Lookup, Info, Speed Test, and more
> 
> That's what every website in the world sees you as. If your 4th octet (4th number in the string) is a .255 that could be your problem. The reason is that even though a 4th octet with a value of 255 is a valid IP, some servers are built to block it as they perceive it as a broadcast from a spammer. This is what happened to us as we had a static IP with the 4th octet set at 255. Once it was changed, we had no problems whatsoever. HTH


No ... my 4th octet is 202 ... I had hope the router would allow me to get to the site without using a proxy ... and all the proxies sites are the same ... none will let me post links or pictures ... or use the site's smilies ... ... well ... my router is here already ... I'll set it up and get back to you ...


----------



## GrowRebel (Apr 25, 2008)

Hey hey hey! Well I'll be dang! The router solved the problem! It worked!

I'm back! Back in living color! ... and smilies too

Who ever suggested the router ... THANK YOU!

Problem solved!


----------



## kurupt (Apr 25, 2008)

GrowRebel said:


> Hey hey hey! Well I'll be dang! The router solved the problem! It worked!
> 
> I'm back! Back in living color! ... and smilies too
> 
> ...


 

*<< Suggested Tha Router .. *


----------



## GrowRebel (Apr 25, 2008)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Thank you ... thank you ... thank you


----------



## kurupt (Apr 25, 2008)

GrowRebel said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Thank you ... thank you ... thank you


*thank youaswell . reps would be appreciated for my geeky knowledge *


----------



## GrowRebel (Apr 27, 2008)

How do you do that? I've always wondered ... never seen how ..

...also all I did was hooked up the router and I was able to get to the site ... I didn't configure anything ... nor did the computer see the new hardware ... I'm incline to said ... if it ain't broke ... I can get to the site now ... don't fix it ... what say you?


----------



## kurupt (Apr 27, 2008)

*yea i say if its running right leave it alone. but if you have any problems agian just holla at me.. and the rep buttons on top of my post on the far right by my name *


----------

